# Miro 111 19in fitment



## speeddownzone (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi I this is my first thread on vortex so lets make it enjoyable. I want to get the Miro 111 for my GLI so this are the specs for them, 

Miro on left and stock on right









I will be getting 235/35. will they fit without rubbing if they do can i get 225/35.

So my questions are 

1. Will there be any problems fitting this rims in with stock brakes and maybe KW v1 because they are concave. 

2. If they dont will i need spacers or anything like that

3. I think i will need ball seat wheel bolts right. 

I cant think of any more questions. Sorry for my ignorance but i have to start somewhere right. Any way thank you for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you want to run the 111s in 19x9.5 et40 all around? Or the 19x8.5 et32 and 9.5 et40? Either way will take some work on a mk5 and you will need to be very low and run a smaller tire. They do take ball seat bolts. LMK if you want a set.


----------



## speeddownzone (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok but what type of work will that be? Iam looking for a aggressive concave with this wheels something like this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Miro has not offered a mk5 friendly offset yet. You would want 19x8.5 et45 and 9.5 et45ish


----------



## speeddownzone (Aug 4, 2011)

so i guess 18s will be the most ideal ones to get.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes the 18x8.5 et45 and Miro will have more in stock the first week in Nov. LMK if you want to put a fully refundable $100 deposit down on a set.


----------

